# How to tie a heavy mono leader.....



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Check out the video instruction...


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

How about a loop knot with heavy leader?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> How about a loop knot with heavy leader?


Those work too, this is the knot I prefer to use myself.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

the uni knot with 3 loops vs. the recommended 5 or 6 loops works well for me, any comments by the experts?? Always looking to improve on everything. I've been using it to join lines as well.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Knots*

I tie the same uni-knot but find that if I put the hook into the same vise that I use to tie my jigs and flies it makes life so much easier.

I moisten the knots; pull them tight with a pair of pliers, then apply a drop of super glue.

BTW; I make my leaders at home. :smile: C2


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I'm lazy*

We use 150-200# seaguar mono/fluro topshots for circles or surflon tyable wire

Still use a palomar in the mono, its a beech to tie correctly and it takes lube and pliers , but its fast and rarely breaks in the knot

the tyable wire is a simple cinch knot.

I like to apply K.I.S.S - quick and simple

Albright with dab of super glue leader for mono to mono to braid connections - works for us


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

TrueblueTexican said:


> We use 150-200# seaguar mono/fluro topshots for circles or surflon tyable wire
> 
> Still use a palomar in the mono, its a beech to tie correctly and it takes lube and pliers , but its fast and rarely breaks in the knot
> 
> ...


A submarine wouldn't break off with that!

On my fly leaders, I do a perfection loop at the butt, then a double uni on the class, then an albright or huffnagle on the class to bite. The huffnagle is nice, but I found a good albright is nearly as good and quicker.

I will say that I don't go for the IGFA leaders - I am not out there to catch a record with a 12lb class. Nor am I a purist who says IGFA leaders for tarpon is the only way to fish. I do run nothing more than a 30lb in the class section, most of the time 25lb, just so the class is less breaking strength than the backing on my fly line.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Yea we could go a lot lighter*



Coconut Groves said:


> A submarine wouldn't break off with that!
> 
> On my fly leaders, I do a perfection loop at the butt, then a double uni on the class, then an albright or huffnagle on the class to bite. The huffnagle is nice, but I found a good albright is nearly as good and quicker.
> 
> I will say that I don't go for the IGFA leaders - I am not out there to catch a record with a 12lb class. Nor am I a purist who says IGFA leaders for tarpon is the only way to fish. I do run nothing more than a 30lb in the class section, most of the time 25lb, just so the class is less breaking strength than the backing on my fly line.


We like to get control and land them as fast as we can, hence 65# braid and heavy leaders - I can see fly gear on the flats in shallow water where you can get to the fish fairly quickly

But we like to get our circles back from the sharks :cheers:

I see way too many go undergunned as far as leaders go - then they complain when they lose a fish, you chicken feather chunkers definitely have an edge due to the forgiving buggy whips --:smile:


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> I tie the same uni-knot but find that if I put the hook into the same vise that I use to tie my jigs and flies it makes life so much easier.
> 
> I moisten the knots; pull them tight with a pair of pliers, then apply a drop of super glue.
> 
> BTW; I make my leaders at home. :smile: C2


I've never tryed using glue, the 3 loop uni knot has worked well on my circle hooks as well as joining line. I've often wondered if using a loop type knot vs. a typical fishing knot that tightens down on the hook, would allow the hook to roll into place better or more freely on the corner of the tarpons mouth as the line pulls it tight? Does that make sense??


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Surgeon's loop, uni, San Diego Jam Knot, it's all good. 

It's the splice that is more likely to fly apart, mainline to the leader. 

Sometimes I think a small barrel swivel would be better than those leader splices.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Ths is sometimes handy to keep.

http://www.animatedknots.com/


----------

